# Leaving the house



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

I'm probably to blame, but I got my puppy a few weeks ago and haven't left him alone. Either I or my boyfriend have taken turns watching him. Also, every time I put him in his pen he cries, so I hardly have put him in there. Today, I ran out to do laundry (I live in an apt building) and put him in his pen, gave him a special treat, turned on classical music and said I'd be back soon.

I might have been down there for 5-10 minutes tops. I heard him crying as I took the elevator up and stood near the door for a minute--he was hysterical. I came in and he was very excited and jumping.

Any suggestions on how to leave and feel okay doing it? I'm afraid he'll get hurt. Are there any tricks or training mechanisms that have worked for you?

I'd like to be able to leave and feel secure and comfortable that he's okay and won't suffer/cry the whole time I'm gone.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like the puppy is showing signs of separation anxiety. It's still not too late to correct it. I discovered Gustave was showing some signs when he was almost 1yr old. 

We took a couple of steps. First, Tyler needs to know he will be ok all by himself. If he's not comfortable in his pen I would start there. Do you have a kong toy? You could fill that with yummy treats and put Tyler in the pen with the toy. Only do it for a minute then take him out. Repeat in a couple of hours. Basically, make him think the pen is an awesome place because that's where he gets the best treats. Work your way up to him being OK in the pen for 20-30 minutes. 

You could practice leaving the home in a similar manner with him in the pen once he's more comfortable with that. 

Other tricks include walking him or tiring him out before you leave, getting a DAP spray or diffuser etc. You could search this forum for threads on separation anxiety for more tips. 

Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! I don't have the kong yet--I ordered one Drs Fosters and Smith that said it was specifically for puppies. It's supposed to come on the 7th, but I can run out and see if the pet store has the same or similar. He is very attached. I can't even go to the bathroom or take a shower--he barks/cries at the door!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

He's still young, so he will learn. It will take a little patience. Henry used to have a 5 alarm meltdown when we left him. Each time, we would do the same routine say the same thing. We would wait until right when we were ready to leave, turn the TV on for him (he loves cartoons), give him a special treat (thinkers - it's the only time he gets one), put his gate up and then leave the house. After a few weeks he began to learn that we would return after it happened. Now I just have to say I'm going to work and he'll go to the treat jar and wait. 

Just remember your pup is still young and has to learn. Once he begins to realize you will always come back, he will put up less of a fuss.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I made the same mistake, it was months before Sammy was left by himself. Now, when I go to work at least we have our routine so he knows what's happening. Right before I leave I give him a kong or a treat stick and tell him I will see him later. Usually he toddles off into his bed before I have even left or he will take his kong / treat to his bed and come back and watch me leave with his little head popped around the door. No barking anymore thankfully as I used to feel so bad leaving him.

When your little one understands that you will always come back hopefully he can settle.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

I am having the same problem! If he doesn't see a person my dog will bark and whine and cry. When I first left him alone in my house for 30 mins, he just whined , no barking. Now he barks a lot ! It's getting louder and louder :x.

Let me know if you figured out a solution!


----------

